# Calciatori tutti ignoranti? No. Ecco i più intelligenti e colti.



## admin (8 Maggio 2015)

Il calciatore, si sa, spesso e volentieri è etichettato come ignorante. Poco studio, poca cultura, poca intelligenza, tutto macchine, soldi, tatuaggi e belle donne. Ma la regola, per fortuna, non è universale e non vale per tutti. Ci sono delle eccezioni, tante eccezioni.

Quali sono i calciatori più intelligenti e studiosi (diplomati, laureati)? Ecco, di seguito, alcuni esempi:

Frank Lampard: il medico del Chelsea, un giorno, decise di fare un test d'intelligenza a tutta la rosa dei Blues. Il risultato raggiunto da Lampard fu sorprendente. Quoziente intellettivo altissimo: 150. Poco sotto Bill Gates ed Einstein.


Glen Johnson: Appassionato di logica sin dalla giovanissima età, ha continuato a coltivare la sua passione (oltre al calcio). Si sta per laureare in matematica. Studia due ore al giorno ed anche sul pullman della squadra. 


Hislop (ex portiere di Trinidad e si alcuni club di Premier League): laureato in ingegneria meccanica. Ha svolto uno stage alla Nasa. Ed ha lavorato al progetto di Freedom: la stazione spaziale.


Arshavin: E' laureato in design ed ha una sua linea di moda e abbigliamento.


Barry Horne (ex centrocampista di Premier League): E' laureato in chimica e fa l'insegnante


Juan Mata: Ha studiato giornalismo e, attualmente, è iscritto a due corsi di laurea in marketing ed educazione fisica.


Esteban Granero: Ha una laurea in psicologia e studia scrittura creativa. Si dice che scriva benissimo. Il complimento glielo ha fatto Rafael Reig, filosofo.


David Babunski (giocatore del Barcellona B): ha un blog "Skyself" sul quale scrive di filosofia e spiritualità.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (8 Maggio 2015)

non vedo il nome de nostro mister


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2015)

Quando si parla di cultura e calcio ricordo solo Socrates. Voleva fondare una squadra tutta socialista senza dirigenti e allenatori.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Maggio 2015)

Avvocato Stendardo


----------



## Jaqen (9 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Avvocato Stendardo



Ogbonna laureando anche lui in giurisprudenza 

E per non parlare di Bogdani e Nagatomo super economisti


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2015)

Che teneri, sti muscolosi cervelloni! 


Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ogbonna laureando anche lui in giurisprudenza


Allora dovrò andare da Angelino a farmi spiegare come preparare diritto commerciale in poco tempo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Maggio 2015)

Nella vecchia rosa del Milan c'erano tanti laureati:
Nava, Simone, Albertini e altri che non ricordo

Và anche apprezzato il rovescio della medaglia, gente dotata di una bassissima intelligenza, che probabilmente non gli avrebbe permesso di sostenere una normale vita lavorativa, grazie al calcio hanno sfondato
Ovviamente il riferimento è a Cassano e Balotelli, ma credo che ne ìve ne siano anche altri


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barry Horne (ex centrocampista di Premier League): E' laureato in chimica e fa l'insegnante



Mi ricorda qualcuno...


----------



## Gekyn (9 Maggio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda qualcuno...



W.W.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2015)

un solo nome: Massimo Oddo


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2015)

Partendo da questo presupposto: Lauree a parte, un calciatore che appartiene alla categoria "Campioni" è sicuramente intelligente, senza testa non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## davoreb (9 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Partendo da questo presupposto: Lauree a parte, un calciatore che appartiene alla categoria "Campioni" è sicuramente intelligente, senza testa non vai da nessuna parte.



Ronaldinho, Maradona.

per me l'intelligenza calcistica è una cosa completamente diversa.

forse il miglior esempio è Ronaldinho che è un assoluto genio in campo con intuizioni incredibili ma nella vita non si può dire che abbia mostrato grande acume forse anche consigliato male.

Facendo altre scelte con i piedi che si ritrova poteva tranquillamente giocare altri due mondiali.


----------



## Renegade (9 Maggio 2015)

Di Lampard lo sapevo. Comunque al di là delle lauree, che possono travisare l'intelligenza con la cultura, quelli che mi hanno sempre ispirato intelligenza vera e propria come persone sono:

Rui Costa, Maldini, Seedorf, Albertini, Boban e fuori dal contesto rossonero direi Henry.
Avrei menzionato anche Pirlo, ma c'è tanto rancore per lui qui dentro, dunque evito di essere assalito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Maggio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Che teneri, sti muscolosi cervelloni!
> Allora dovrò andare da Angelino a farmi spiegare come preparare diritto commerciale in poco tempo.



non me lo ricordare, ho preso il libro ma ho avuto paura ad aprirlo, non l'ho ancora minimamente presa in considerazione quella materia


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non me lo ricordare, ho preso il libro ma ho avuto paura ad aprirlo, non l'ho ancora minimamente presa in considerazione quella materia



Io sì,purtroppo. Anche se per ora l'ho accantonato perchè tra pochissimo ho un altro esame,ma giugno si avvicina e mi toccherà presto riaprirlo. Ah,se fossi intelligente come certe calciatori!


----------

